

The Desperation Economy - rwhitman
http://www.ronwhitman.com/post/273663917/the-desperation-economy

======
mark_l_watson
I know where this guy is coming from: I get a few proposals a year from
potential customers to do projects for them that I consider to have a very low
chance of business success.

I clearly state my reservations and try to make helpful suggestions. If they
still want to do the project, I try to talk them into a small first-stage
project.

------
m0th87
It's difficult to take someone seriously when the site looks to be circa 1999.
Aesthetics matter, and I don't know if the layout is supposed to be ironic,
but if it is, that intention doesn't mix well with this post on a serious
topic.

------
nkohari
I get that your blog/tumblr site design is a joke, but my eyes weren't
laughing. It looks like Geocities and the 1980s had an illegitimate child.

~~~
rwhitman
Heh guess I should've swapped out the tumblr theme before posting to HN...
apparently experiments in UI design regression are not too well received here

